# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  واحد يبوس وحدة جدام الناس

## دموع الشوق

واحد يبوس وحدة جدام الناس.. 
هذا اخر شي توقعته 



ووين فى السعوديه !!!! 



فعلا غزو فكري فضائي واذاعي 



الفضائيات والمحطات الاعلاميه 



تعرض اغنية راشد الماجد العيون 



وكثير كثير تأثروا فيها 



وأصبحوا يرددون 



هالعيون وشلون أملها 



سحر ذوبني بغزلها 



بوسه من عندك حبيبي .. تسوى عندي الدنيا كلها 



واحد من اللى تأثروا بالمقطع ماقدر يمسك نفسه 



وفعلا اخذ بوسه من حبيبته فى عز النهار 



وجدام الناس كلهم 



ماهمه احد 



و يردد وهو يبوس حبيبته 



بوسه من عندك حبيبي تسوى عندى الدنيا كلها 



صج انه مراهق 



شوفوا الصوره !!!! 


مع تحيات: دموع الشوق

----------


## بنوته

دموع الشوق وين الصوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شجن

اي وين الصورة

----------


## ميمو

هههههههههههه

كمان الجمل حاسدينه

هو راشد الماجد احسن منه

----------


## دموع الشوق

هههههههههههه 
اضحكتيني واااجد

----------


## الشبح

ههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااي
حلووووة الله يعطيكي العافيه




تحياتي
الشبح

----------


## دموع الشوق

مشكور اخوي الشبح

----------

